# Hire a Chef or Cook



## JustinAM (Jul 29, 2015)

Hi everyone, looking to organise a private chef or cook for my villa - to cook for around 7 people, ideally local cuisine and possibly a BBQ - would anyone recommend or have details of somebody they could recommend? Many thanks.


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JustinAM said:


> Hi everyone, looking to organise a private chef or cook for my villa - to cook for around 7 people, ideally local cuisine and possibly a BBQ - would anyone recommend or have details of somebody they could recommend? Many thanks.


Perhaps a good idea to write where you live


----------



## JustinAM (Jul 29, 2015)

That might be a good idea! Lol 

Looking for a cook or chef in Paphos...


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

JustinAM said:


> That might be a good idea! Lol
> 
> Looking for a cook or chef in Paphos...


Not local or BBQ but just fantastic food. Moon come home to you and do everything. Very popular

https://www.facebook.com/MoonsVietnameseKitchen?fref=ts

She lives in Pissouri


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow! Moon's food looks fantastic. There are pictures of BBQ too.

Pete


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

PeteandSylv said:


> Wow! Moon's food looks fantastic. There are pictures of BBQ too.
> 
> Pete


We have tested her cooking. Its the best food I have ever had. They have no restaurant of their own, they do a club dinner every Friday here in Pissouri called the supper club, and they go around and arrange parties in peoples homes 

Its amazing food


----------



## Baywatch (Mar 30, 2014)

Moon's Vietnamese Kitchen


----------

